# Ideas wanted to improve my Tank Setup up



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I thought I would put up some photos of my convicts and their home. These guys are the first cichlids that I have ever had (although I have kept goldfish in the past) and they are definately the most interesting fish I have kept.

Anyway I am currently after ideas of how to make the tank look a bit more natural for them. I will probably take out the two pots of hairgrass partly because the plastic pot doesnt look the best and partly because the male is ripping them to pieces.

I am thinking of add a few more pieces of smaller driftwood to break the tank up a bit......or should I go for rocks????. Current contents include large driftwood with anibus, fake plastic log (next to the drift wood) small potted plant, fake rock backing (very happy with this), small stone gravel and a few pieces of scattered coral.

I know it isnt your typical size tank for convicts as it is a 76 litre cube meausre 40cm in width and 46cm high.

All advice and feedback is greatly appreciated,


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I would adhere some lace or lava rock (most LFS sell em, mine are 1.99/lb) into a stack roughly shaped as a pyramid and place it in the middle. So your fish will swim around and through it. Also, it might just be the pic, but I would get a good light for that thing. It seems dark.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

I would replace the gravel you have now with sand, add a large (considering the size of the tank) rock in one back corner with a few smaller ones scattered about, use the rounded river rock for the more natural look.
Then a couple of pieces of driftwood, maybe stacked against the other corner so they jut out into the tank instead of lying flat on the bottom.

Add some hornwort to float at the surface and adjust the light if you don't have enough for it to grow.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

cheers for the feedback guys

I have removed the lil hairgrass pots in the plastic potts altogether

I have added two more medium sized pieces of driftwood that are shaped like roots.....this has brought a more natural look to the tank and gives the fish lots of objects to swim through.

I'll post new pics soon.

The tank looks dark because I didnt have the light on.

Why do people prefer sand over gravel? Is it because it is more like their natural environment?

I'm not overly keen on a rocky landscape for my tank as I prefer a driftwood style with fine pebbles.

If I was to go for another large tank with a variety of cichlids I would probably go for the rocky landscape.

I am thinking of adding a couple of sutle bunches of plants to add a bit more green to the tank...any ideas of good plants? I want tallish ones as my tank is 46cm high and they need to be robust to withstand the onslaught of the male convict.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Well here are the updated photos as promised.....the tank setup looks alot better in person

I'm looking to add a couple of tallesh plants to add a bit more green to the tank....any ideas???

Thinking of taking the lil potted plant out too and possibly the fake hollow log although they do like to hide out in it.

Who likes the rainbow colours on the lil female??? I think shes due to spawn again soon as shes getting a lil tubby.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

is it just me or the pic doesnt work??


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The pics don't work for me either.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> I'm looking to add a couple of tallesh plants to add a bit more green to the tank....any ideas???


Jungle Vallisneria or crinum thaianum (water onion) would give you height without taking up floor space. 
You could plant them accross the back and partially along the sides.



> Thinking of taking the lil potted plant out too and possibly the fake hollow log although they do like to hide out in it.


I think the little potted plant is fine where it is.
If your fish like the fake log, keep it, but turn it sideways so as to not view _into it._
Put it along the back and use the little potted plant in front and taller plants behind it to make it blend in. 
You could even lean a piece of driftwood against the fake log and that would give the driftwood some height.
hth,
Alicem


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

for some reason the pics seem to come and go but are working now.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

pictures are visible some times, not all, consider using a more reliable image hosting site like Photobucket

I would consider moving the stuff around a bit, using some slate "shelves" to create hight and a bit more floor space (by providing the cave underneath, plus allowing planting above)

the use of plants such as water onions and vallis will add hight to the tank, also consider water lilies and floating plants (horwart, frogbit and others)

I would also use sand, the fish WILL prefer it. and a nice piece of bogwood to break sight lines and I'd have this planted up with java fern.


----------

